

Free Icon Set for Web Developers: Coded - Garbage
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/12/23/free-icon-set-for-web-developers-coded/

======
redstripe
They're nice, but 25 is too small a sample to be used for a consistent theme.

Here are two sets I discovered recently. They are mostly 16x16 and 32x32 in
size.

<http://p.yusukekamiyamane.com> Fugue - 3000 icons, CCA license

<http://www.fatcow.com/free-icons> Fatcow hosting - 1400 icons, CCA license

~~~
mahipal
Here's another one of my favorites:

<http://glyphish.com/> Glyphish - 200 icons for mobile apps, CCA

~~~
rbritton
It's also worth noting here that you can pay $25 to get the set of 200 and
another set of 80 in both bitmap and vector formats without the CCA license.

------
eitally
They're pretty, but also pretty useless. Besides the bug, cookies, coffee cup,
and lock all of them require text in addition to the icon in order to make
sense. Even the filetype icons include textual descriptions. They're also too
complicated for use in most scenarios (especially the computer icons).
Additionally, the package icons won't make sense to anyone who isn't a coder,
and possibly not most people who don't have non-Windows experience.

Pretty and shiny, but for real work I'll stick with something like the Tango
iconset (or hire out custom designs).

------
trustfundbaby
Hate to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I don't think they're very good
looking at all

------
cdibona
"The set may not be resold, sub-licensed or rented." and thus incompatible
with all open source licenses.

------
treeface
Nice set, though I typically find what I need on <http://www.iconfinder.com/>

------
dmazin
Can someone provide an example of someone actually using a coffee cup icon?

~~~
SupremumLimit
Caffeine (<http://ubuntu-tweak.com/app/caffeine/>), an app that inhibits power
saving mode on Ubuntu, uses a coffee cup icon.

~~~
calloc
Not sure which one came first:

[http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/...](http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/caffeine.html)

------
vog
Are those "free" as in "public domain" respectively "CC-BY(-SA)"? Or are they
just "free" as in "freeware, please don't touch"?

~~~
moontear
From the readme.txt:

"You can freely use it for both your private and commercial projects,
including software, online services, templates and themes. The set may not be
resold, sublicensed or rented. The set may not be offered for free downloading
from websites other than SmashingMagazine.com. Please link to the article in
which this freebie was released if you want to spread the word."

~~~
noarchy
So, free as in beer.

~~~
jrockway
Free as in beer that you can only consume at the brewery.

------
jrockway
Not sure what you would use these for.

Also, why is Python spelled out normally, but RUBY is spelled like an acronym?
And where is Perl?

------
huertanix
Nice, but I prefer my cookie icons to be chocolate chip.

